# Beauty tips for sharing



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Following on from Julianne's thread on anti-ageing tips I thought we might like to share our beauty tips ... does anyone have anything that's worked really well for them which they would like to share?

For me, I am very happy with my nails at the moment. I used to spend a fortune on nail strengtheners, nail polish and removers. About 6 months ago I realised that all the stuff I was putting on my nails was actually making them worse, more brittle and flakey. So, I bravely gave up all the chemical treatments and started rubbing almond oil into my nails every evening, that's all I do. The results have been miraculous .... my nails are amazing even if I do say so myself .... here are my nails ....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Your nails do look amazing!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

For attractive lips, speak words of kindness.

For lovely eyes, seek out the good in people.

For a slim figure, share your food with the hungry.

For beautiful hair, let a child run his or her fingers through it once a day.

For poise, walk with the knowledge you'll never walk alone.

People, even more than things, have to be restored, renewed, revived, reclaimed, and redeemed; Never throw out anybody.

Remember, If you ever need a helping hand, you'll find one at the end of your arm.

As you grow older, you will discover that you have two hands, one for helping yourself, the other for helping others.

The beauty of a woman is not in the clothes she wears, the figure that she carries, or the way she combs her hair. The beauty of a woman must be seen from in her eyes, because that is the doorway to her heart, the place where love resides.

The beauty of a woman is not in a facial mole, but true beauty in a woman is reflected in her soul. It is the caring that she lovingly gives, the passion that she shows, and the beauty of a woman with passing years only grows!

~ Sam Levenson


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

I love this, heartsbeating 

And your nails do look very pretty!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I swear by the glamglow line.I use their exfoliating mud mask as well as the pore clearing mask. 
The pore clearing one is really awesome bc you can actually see the dirt from your pores being pulled into the mask as it dries. 
The exfoliating one is great too bc it leaves your skin super smooth and polished.

The skin around my eyes became severely irritated with just about any eye creams out there so I just started using plain old baby oil on the skin around my eyes.It keeps the skin soft and pretty

On the rest of my face I use the aveeno cream that is for break out prone skin. I alternate between that one and Hope in a Jar.

For my hands and elbows I use Origins Make a difference hand cream.

I LOVE Origins products but use them sparingly bc they're so expensive.

My main beauty tip...wash your makeup off every single day when you get home from work.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I sort of wish I had taken before and after pics to show how amazing the glamglow stuff worked for me.I didn't start breaking out til I was an adult and fought with it for years.my skin is smooth,even,not too oily,not too dry and the best part:breakout free now


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I swear by the glamglow line.I use their exfoliating mud mask as well as the pore clearing mask.
> The pore clearing one is really awesome bc you can actually see the dirt from your pores being pulled into the mask as it dries.
> The exfoliating one is great too bc it leaves your skin super smooth and polished.
> 
> ...


I'm getting dry skin around my eyes too SB and am using sweet almond oil ... the benefit is it's completely natural, no nasty chemicals. 

Oh and I'm using Origins Ginger Essence perfume at the moment ... it's lovely


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I started a thread on beauty routines a while back. You might want to check it out because it got a lot of responses. 

I need to go back and update on hair DIY treatments.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nsweet said:


> I started a thread on beauty routines a while back. You might want to check it out because it got a lot of responses.
> 
> I need to go back and update on hair DIY treatments.


I am putting tons of either argan oil or sweet almond oil in my hair overnight Sweet, then washing it out in the morning and after drying my hair I run a bit more argan oil through it. My hair is looking the best it has ever looked ... it's in really good condition and glossy and healthy


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> I am putting tons of either argan oil or sweet almond oil in my hair overnight Sweet, then washing it out in the morning and after drying my hair I run a bit more argan oil through it. My hair is looking the best it has ever looked ... it's in really good condition and glossy and healthy


Oh, I got more tips than that. Here's just the rundown of what I found so far.... 

Make your own shampoo out of castile soap and oils or fats free from ammonium lauryl sulfates (foaming agent that weakens hair), brush using a hog hair or multitude of brushes from wide combs to coarse and fine brushes (these can be expensive or cheap), wash your hair with cool water to prevent wakening the hair and let it dry before brushing (because wet hair is a lot heavier), sleep in a silk or satin night cap or use a silk or satin pillow cover (because cotton pulls hair when you toss and turn), consider using a leave in conditioner (which you're already doing), and then the rest was about diet... a good mix of leafy greens and animal fats will take care of a lot of the vitamins needed to grow hair. 

Everything else like the myth about cutting hair to make it grow or a certain number of times you're supposed to brush each day, totally bunk. Hair will grow about .5" a month no matter what you do. You just have to be careful with it do you don't have a bunch of little broken hairs up top and then long hair everywhere else. 

I have long hair btw.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nsweet said:


> Oh, I got more tips than that. Here's just the rundown of what I found so far....
> 
> Make your own shampoo out of castile soap and oils or fats free from ammonium lauryl sulfates (foaming agent that weakens hair), brush using a hog hair or multitude of brushes from wide combs to coarse and fine brushes (these can be expensive or cheap), wash your hair with cool water to prevent wakening the hair and let it dry before brushing (because wet hair is a lot heavier), sleep in a silk or satin night cap or use a silk or satin pillow cover (because cotton pulls hair when you toss and turn), consider using a leave in conditioner (which you're already doing), and then the rest was about diet... a good mix of leafy greens and animal fats will take care of a lot of the vitamins needed to grow hair.
> 
> ...


Brilliant Sweet, I've finally met someone who is more particular about their hair than me ... and you are a man

I've only recently realised how bad the Sulphates and other chemicals are in shampoos and shower gels, I was getting itchy scalp and dermatitis, so I am now getting completely natural things fro A'kin which contain plant ingredients and no chemicals. I have been really amazed by the improvement in my hair, skin and nails once I stopped using all the chemicals, which were also costing me a fortune, and didn't even work!

A'kin Natural Beauty Products | Full Range In Stock

My hair and skin are in really good condition, not bad for a 45 year old woman


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> Brilliant Sweet, I've finally met someone who is more particular about their hair than me ... and you are a man
> 
> I've only recently realised how bad the Sulphates and other chemicals are in shampoos and shower gels, I was getting itchy scalp and dermatitis, so I am now getting completely natural things fro A'kin which contain plant ingredients and no chemicals. I have been really amazed by the improvement in my hair, skin and nails once I stopped using all the chemicals, which were also costing me a fortune, and didn't even work!
> 
> ...


What can I say, I had long hair before and this time I wanted to do it right. 

I just think a guy with long hair who keeps really good care of it looks nice. Not the image of the dirty hippie everyone expects, more like the salon guy with shoulder length well kept hair. 

This time I'm slowly working with more things. I'm kinda squeamish about beauty supplies being a guy, but I have no problem making my own and even adding some more things into my ritual.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I loved heartsbeating post! 

I was going to say smile and stand up straight.
I know they sound silly but a grumpy face and saggy baggy posture looks so unattractive. Working on both will do more than any $100 beauty cream.

redrose... I'm am so green with envy after seeing your beautiful hands. I play in dirt for work and for fun. I'm not the best at wearing gloves and my hands look like.....hard working hands that should wear gloves!
You pic has inspired me to get back into oiling them each evening :smthumbup:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Nsweet said:


> Oh, I got more tips than that. Here's just the rundown of what I found so far....
> 
> Make your own shampoo out of castile soap and oils or fats free from ammonium lauryl sulfates (foaming agent that weakens hair), brush using a hog hair or multitude of brushes from wide combs to coarse and fine brushes (these can be expensive or cheap), wash your hair with cool water to prevent wakening the hair and let it dry before brushing (because wet hair is a lot heavier), sleep in a silk or satin night cap or use a silk or satin pillow cover (because cotton pulls hair when you toss and turn), consider using a leave in conditioner (which you're already doing), and then the rest was about diet... a good mix of leafy greens and animal fats will take care of a lot of the vitamins needed to grow hair.
> 
> ...


I also use the castile soap _when_ I need a shampoo.

I have long hair and pretty much gave up shampooing a few years ago. I 'wash' my long hair a couple of times a week with conditioner only. There are surfactants (the chemicals which clean the hair) in both shampoo and conditioner...just the ratios change. 

I thought it would become greasy and lanky but in fact I have found the opposite.. my hair has never been in better condition.
It's shiny and healthy looking and all the crazy mind of their own grey hairs that have started showing up in recent years are smoother and better behaved too :smthumbup:


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

A lot of the natural oils are good for you. I can see that the almond oil was good for your nails.

I know a lady who puts coconut oil on her face every night and she is in her 60's and she doesn't have any wrinkles at all.

And tea tree oil is good if you have a problem with your toe nails - you know... it is a good antiseptic.


----------

